# Bracken



## TheEccentricOne (Oct 13, 2008)

This is Bracken, she is 16 and a rescue, she still enjoys her walks in the woods and the odd titbit along the way!!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Bracken is a sweetie


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

shes lovely


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

bless her...shes cute.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww shes cute


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

she is absolutely gorgeous and i love the name  She looks like a real character as well. 
I just read her age, wow, she looks fantastic and its good to hear that she still enjoys her walk in the woods


----------



## TheEccentricOne (Oct 13, 2008)

Thank you all, and yes she is a real character!


----------



## MelanieW34 (Sep 28, 2008)

Shes lovely...such a cute face!


----------



## serz (Aug 26, 2008)

aww shes gorgeous


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

She looks a sweetie! 16 ?! WOW! She looks good! My G-Pig is called Bracken lol.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

What a pleasure to see a 16 yr old still enjoying herself Thank-you....Jill


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

She is gorgeous, and looks amazing for 16!


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

She is a cuitie, I think they deserve a few treaties when they get to that age bless her


----------

